# Can Rabbits eat Broccoli?



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Can Rabbits eats Broccoli?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

ive heard they definitely can but not too much as it gives them wind!!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> ive heard they definitely can but not too much as it gives them wind!!


Yep thats right 

Curly Kale is a favourite too along with Parsley!! :thumbup:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Mine go mad for parsley, sends them barmy as soon they smell it!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Mine use to have savoy cabbage , spring greens, little brocolli, celery,sweet corn on the cob, ares liked banana to.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

umber said:


> Can Rabbits eats Broccoli?


Oh yeah!...my rabbit loves it..:thumbup:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

My rabbit "indi" loves broccoli most other greens , apples, carrots, small bits of hard crust, lots of weeds , i get i a lot of trouble for leaving weeds in the garden so indi can have them.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Fantastic! I bought some yummy fresh broccoli this morning was just about to go and feed them some and then thought hmm better double check did a google search and got some mixed replies...worse case senario was it bloats them till they die  so I though no wayyyy ill eat the broccoli myself. Then I thought id see what the bunny pple here say!

Thanks Mucho Grasias!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> ive heard they definitely can but not too much as it gives them wind!!


hmmmmm what does a rabbit wind/gas/fart smell like lol? Only I could think of something so gross! :arf:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> hmmmmm what does a rabbit wind/gas/fart smell like lol? Only I could think of something so gross! :arf:


im not sure ha ha and dont think i want to findn out!! ha ha


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

my rabbit loves it


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> im not sure ha ha and dont think i want to findn out!! ha ha


lol especially from your giant lol....giant rabbit gas....it may knock you out!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

ha ha hes never having any brocoli!!


----------



## lucylou (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine love broccoli too


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep they love it! My rabbit and GP's love it


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I feed my rabbits, Spring Green, Carrots and Apple


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

broccoli is lilys fave she snatches it out of my hand fast!!!!


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

my bun adores broc. he grabs it out of my hand and runs off with it as though he's saying *mine hands off* lol


----------



## silversiren81 (Apr 29, 2013)

hi =) we got 4 bunnies & im always checkin about what they can eat & stuff & i searched for the broccoli i been reading two dif sides i heard they can & then i heard they cant cuz it can give them gas & sometimes they cant pass it & it can hurt them or maybe worse, i have given bunnies broccoli before & nothing has happened but just becarefull and if you do dont give to much just give it rarley ...heres a tip if you think your bunny has gas & cant pass it rub on tummy it will help it hopefully pass =)


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

umber said:


> hmmmmm what does a rabbit wind/gas/fart smell like lol? Only I could think of something so gross! :arf:


I have heard that they cannot pop off and that's why they get bloated.
I give mine broccoli but very small amount twice a week maybe even not that.they love it-they leave their foot carrots parsley and run first to broccoli


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes they can eat it - but only give a very small amount, especially if they have not had it before. Watch for tummy upsets.

You have to be very careful with any gassy greens, as each rabbit reacts differently. One might be fione, another might not tolerate it at all.

If they have too much, at best, you can end up with a very expensive trip and overnight at the vets (hundreds of pounds - we've been there), or at worst, it can kill.

Check out the "sticky" on safe fooods.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you realise that this thread is from 2009?!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Do you realise that this thread is from 2009?!


No hahaha  it has shown as new added post


----------



## KC1236 (Sep 17, 2019)

This makes me feel very relieved, I gave my bunny a small amount of broccoli today but Internet sources were conflicted on the subject and I was starting to panic!


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

yes, all my rabbits have it every day


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't overdo broccoli as rabbits can't pass wind and it can cause gut stasis which is a killer. I only give any type of green once or twice a week, rather give small amounts of herbs instead.


----------

